# [PARTIALLY-SOLVED] xf86-video-intel ignores dri3, does dri2

## ZeuZ_NG

Guys, I've created a file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d called 10-intel.conf

The file is read, however, upon trying tree combinations, I always get the undesired effect: dri2 is used instead of dri3.

The options I've tested are Option "dri" "3", option "DRI3" "on" and option "DRI3" "1"

I'm using SNA, and dri3 is enabled in mesa, however, xorg starts dri2 instead in i965

What am I doing wrong?Last edited by ZeuZ_NG on Wed Nov 18, 2015 3:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Perfect Gentleman

have you enabled dri3 in intel's drivers ?

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

 *Perfect Gentleman wrote:*   

> have you enabled dri3 in intel's drivers ?

 

Intel's driver doesn't have a dri3 useflag,  I've got dri, sna and udev useflags selected though.

----------

## Perfect Gentleman

use EXTRA_ECONF

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

 *Perfect Gentleman wrote:*   

> use EXTRA_ECONF

 

Could you give me an example of what you mean? 

Also, a quick reading reveals that it works only for auto-tools based scripts, and what flag should I turn on?

EDIT: Ok, so I tried:

```

EXTRA_ECONF="--with-default-dri=3" emerge xf86-video-intel

```

But to no avail, any further idea guys?

EDIT2: After reading the ebuild, it passes "--disble-dri3", do I forcefully need to edit the ebuild if I want to try dri3?

EDIT3: After all, it was "--enable-dri3" in the EXTRA_ECONF that did it, marking as solved, thanks guys!

EDIT4: Partially solved after all, Xorg still uses DRI2 instead of DRI3

----------

## Perfect Gentleman

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT4: Partially solved after all, Xorg still uses DRI2 instead of DRI3

 

how did you find it out ?

Try to use in EXTRA_ECONF of xorg-server "--disable-dri2 --enable-dri3"

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

Because Xorg.0.log still says that it's using dri2..

Let me try the extra conf for xserver and I'll report back..

EDIT: Nope, to be fair and honest I did not pass --disable-dri2 but did pass --enable-dri3 yet Xorg.0.log says GL provider is DRI2 and sets up DRI2

EDIT: libGL says it's using dri3 for screen 0 so I guess it's just a hardcoded string or so

----------

